# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Federico Garcia Lorka

## Diabolis

nga:
De libro de poemas, Poema del cante jondo, Suites, Apendice: Suites, Primer romancero gitano, Odas, Poeta en Nueva York, Viaje a la luna, Poemas de tierra u luna, Divan del Tamarit, Seis Poemas galegos, Llanto por Ignacio Sanchez Mejias, [Sonetos del amor oscuro], Otros sonetos, Poemas sueltos.


Erëtreguesi

Erë e jugut.
E nxirrë dhe përvëluese,
vjen mbi trupin tim,
e sjell farëza
të shkëlqyeshme
vështrimesh, lule
portokalli.

E kthen të kuqe hënën
I bën të ulërijnë
robërit plepa, por vjen
shumë vonë!
Unë e mbështolla natën e rrëfenjës sime
në raft!

Pa asnjë erë,
Qartë shiko!
Xhiro, zemër;
Zemër, xhiro.

Ajër i veriut,
ari i bardhë i erës!
vjen mbi trupin tim
drithëruar me aurora
boreale,
me të kepit të fantazmave
kapidanë,
që qeshin me të madhe
me Danten.
Oh shkëlqyes yjesh!
Por ti vjen
shumë vonë.
Çështja ime është mykur
Dhe unë e humba çelësin.

Pa asnjë erë,
Qartë shiko!
Xhiro, zemër;
Zemër, xhiro.

Puhi, xhuxha dhe erëra,
prej askundi,
mushkonjëri trëndafilash
me petale piramidale,
vrunduj shkëmbyes
në trungjet e ashpër,
flautë të shtrëngatës,
largohuni!
Ndër pranga mbërthyer
kujtesa ime,
është robëruar zogu
që skicoi me këngë
mbrëmjen.

Gjërat që shkojnë nuk kthehen kurrë,
gjithë bota e di,
në flladet e kthjellët të erërave
është padobi e qara.
Vërtet, plepo, mjeshtër i puhisë?
Është padobi e qara!

Pa asnjë erë,
Qartë shiko!
Xhiro, zemër;
Zemër, xhiro.

----------


## Diabolis

Zemër e re

Zemra ime, si një gjarpër
e ndërron lëkurën e saj,
e mbaj ja mu në dorë
plot me plagë dhe me mjaltë.

Mendimet që u mëkëmbën
në çerdhen tuaj, ku shkuan?
Po trëndafilat që dhanë aromë
Për Jezu Krishtin dhe Satanan?

Mbështjellësi i gjorë e mbyti
Yllin tim mbrekullor! 
Pergamen i dhimbshëm gri
I asaj që dashuroja por se dashuroj.

Shoh në ty fetus i shkencave,
mumje vargjesh dhe skelete
të pafajsive time antike
dhe romancave sekrete.

A tju  var në murin
e muzeut tim të ndjesive,
tok me të ftohtin edhe terrin,
bebe gjumashe të ligësisë sime?

A tju përhap ndër pishat
-libër vuajtjesh i dashurisë time-
kështu të mësoni tringëllimat
që në agim i merr bilbili?

----------


## Diabolis

Këngë miturake

Ka pikla vese
në krahët e bilbilit,
pikla të kthjellta hëne
rrjedhur prej fytyrimit.

Mbi mermerin e burimit
puthja e ujrave,
ëndrra e yjeve kokëulur.

Vajzat e kopshtijeve
më thonë të gjitha upafshim
kur kaloj. Këmbanat
dhe ato më thonë upafshim.
Dhe pema puth
në mugëtirë. Unë
lotoj nëpër rrugë,
groteske, pa zgjidhje,
me trishtimin e Cyrano-s
dhe Qyijote-s
rifitoj
mundësi të pafunda
sa ritmi i orës.
I shoh bebëzat të thahen
me ti prekur zëri im
njollosur me dritë të përgjakur,
dhe në këngën time lirike
vesh zbukurimet e një kllouni
faqebardhë. Dashuria,
e bukura dhe e ëmbla fshihet
nën një merimangë. Dielli
si merimagë tjetër më mbulon
nën këmbët e tij të arta. Nuk
e gjej dot fatin tim,
se jam si vetë Dashuria,
shigjetat e të cilës janë lotë,
dhe torba e tyre zemra.

Do ti jap gjithë çkam
dhe lotoj dëshirën time
si fëmijë i braktisur
në rrëfenjën e harruar.

----------


## Diabolis

Pemë

Pemë!
Çqenë shigjetat tuaja
ranë nga kaltrimi?
Çluftëtarë të tmerrshëm ju lançuan?
Vallë ishin yjet?

Muzika juaj buron nga shpirti i zogjve,
prej syve të Zotit,
prej dëshirës së përkorë.
Pemë!
E njohin rrënjët tuaja të forta
zemrën time në tokë?

----------


## Diabolis

Madrigal

Unë të vështrova në sy
kur isha i mirë dhe djalë.
Duart e tua me ledhatuan
një puthje më pate falë.

(Orët mbajnë të njëjtën rënie,
dhe netët kanë të njëjtët yje.)

U hap zemra ime
si një lule nën qiell,
me petale dëshire
dhe thekë ëndrrash.

(Orët mbajnë të njëjtën rënie,
dhe netët kanë të njëjtët yje.)

Në këndin tim ngashërova
porsi princi i rrëfenjës
për të Artën Estrelita
që u largua nga ndeshjet.

(Orët mbajnë të njëjtën rënie,
dhe netët kanë të njëjtët yje.)

Unë prej teje jam larguar
I dashuruar pa e kuptuar.
Nuk e di si janë sytë tua,
Duart e tua as flokët e tua.
Vetëm më ka mbetur në ballë
Flutura e puthjes.

(Orët mbajnë të njëjtën rënie,
dhe netët kanë të njëjtët yje.)

----------


## Diabolis

Natësor

Kam shumë frikë
nga gjethet e vdekura,
në mes të fushave
mbuluar me vesë.
Do të fle tani;
dhe nëse nuk më zgjon,
do lë ndanë teje zemrën time të ngrirë.

Kush fëshfërin ashtu,
aq larg?
Dashuri,
është era në dritare,
e dashura ime!

Të stolisa gjerdanë
Me gurët e agimit.
Përse më braktis
Në këtë udhë?
Nëse ti shkon larg
Zogu im do qajë
Dhe vreshti i gjelbër
Nuk do të bëjë verë.

Kush fëshfërin ashtu,
aq larg?
Dashuri,
është era në dritare,
e dashura ime!

Ti kurrë sdo ta kuptosh
Sfinks bore,
Sa shumë që unë
Do të të dashuroja
Mëngjeseve
Kur rrebesh të binte
Dhe në degën e thatë 
Të prishej foleja.

Dashuri,
është era në dritare,
e dashura ime!

----------


## Diabolis

Deti

Deti është
Luçiferi i kaltërimit.
Qielli ra
nga dëshira e ndriçimit.

I shkreti det i dënuar
me lëvizje pafund,
njëherë ka qëndruar
i qetë në kupolë.

Por prej hidhërimit
të rrëmbeu dashuria.
Linde të pastrën Afërditë,
Dhe honet e tua qenë
të virgjra dhe pa dhembka.

Trishtimet e tua sa të bukura,
det hovesh madhështorë.
Por sot në vend të yjeve
ke oktapodhë gjelbërorë.

Vuan me durim,
i tmerrshëm Satan.
Krishti eci mbi ty
Njëlloj bëri dhe Pan.

Ylli Afërditë është
Harmonia e botës.
Pushoni Kishtarë!
Afërdita është thellësia
e shpirtit...

Dhe burri i mjerë
është ëngjëlli që ra.
Toka, ka gjasë të jetë
Parajsa, e humbura.

----------


## Diabolis

Mbrëmje

Mbrëmje me shi në gri të vrarë,
Dhe jeta vazhdon.

Pemë të vyshkura.
Dhoma ime, boshe.
Dhe portretet e vjetra
Dhe libri pa grisje...

Pikon trishtimi përmbi mobilje,
Dhe mbi shpirtin tim.
Ndoshta,
Për mua nuk mund të ketë Natyra
Gjinj të kristaltë.

Më djeg mishi i zemrës
Dhe mishi i shpirtit.
Dhe kur flas,
Fjalët time pluskojnë në ajër
Porsi tapat në ujë.

Vetëm për sytë e ty
E vuaj këtë të keqe,
Trishtimin që kaloi
Dhe atë që pason.

Mbrëmje me shi në gri të vrarë,
Dhe jeta vazhdon.

----------


## Diabolis

Hija e shpirtit tim

Hija e shpirtit tim
Fluturon në një perëndim alfabeti,
Mes librash
Dhe fjalësh.

Hija e shpirtit tim!

Kam arritur në vijën ku bie
Malli,
Dhe pika e vajit shndrrohet,
Në albastër shpirti.

(Hija e shpirtit tim!)

Kupa e dhimbjes
u mbarua,
por kjo është arsyeja dhe përmbajtja
e buzëmbledhjeve të vjetra të mesditës
e vështrimeve të vjetra të mesditës.

Një labirinth i mjegullt
Yjesh të tymtë
Grackon iluzionet e mia
Aq të venitura.

Hija e shpirtit tim!

Dhe një aluçinacion
Mëkon vështrimet.
E shoh fjalën dashuri
Të zhveshur.

Bilbili im!
Bilbil!
A po këndon?

----------


## Diabolis

Balada e ujit të detit

Për Emilio Prados
(gjuetar i reve)

Deti
Qesh atje larg.
Me dhëmbë prej shkumbe,
E buzët prej qielli.

Çfarë shet, oh rioshe e vagëlluar,
me gjoksin në ajër?

Unë shes, zotëri, ujë deti.

Çfarë mbart, oh rioshe e nxirruar,
përzierë me gjakun tënd?

Unë mbaj, zotëri, ujë deti.

Ato lotë të kripur:
nga vijnë, nënë?

Vajtoj, zotëri, ujë
deti.

Zemër, po ky hidhërim
i sertë, nga lind?

Hidhëron shumë uji
i detit!

Deti
Qesh atje larg.
Me dhëmbë prej shkumbe,
E buzë prej qielli.




Dëshirë

Vetëm zemra jote e zjarrtë,
Dhe asgjë më.

Parajsa ime një fushim
Pa bilbila
Dhe lira,
Me një lumë ujpakë
Dhe një burim.

Pa shpimet e erës
Përmbi degë,
As yllin që do
Të bjerë gjeth.

Një dritë e pamatë
Që ishte
Me ndriçuese
Se tjetra,
Dhe një fushim
Yjësish të thyera.

Një prehje e qartë
Dhe atje puthjet tona,
Tingujt zanorë
Të jehonës,
Përhapen aq larg.

Dhe zemra jote e zjarrtë
Asgjë më.

----------


## Larsus

_Dalí also experimented with Dadaism, which arguably influenced his work throughout his life. He became close friends with poet Federico García Lorca, with whom he might have become romantically involved..._ 

po shikoja Dadaistet (Neue Gallerie) kishte nje exih. shume te bukur, dita e fundit sot, dhe hasa ne kete informacion ne net...Lorca homo?

----------


## Diabolis

Lorca dhe Dali jane takuar ne Residencia, prej ku (sipas studiuesve) nisi nje miqesi e gjate qe u thellua ne deshire dhe rrenjesisht shkembeu vizionin e dy burrave per artin.

Dali pranon se mbas leximit te Lorkes ai menjehere biresoi nje sjellje rigoroze ndaj botes poetike dhe shkruan:
And when I felt the incendiary and communicative form of the poetry of great Federico rise in wild, disheveled flames I tried to beat them down with the olive branch of my premature anti-Faustian old age.

Lorca u terhoq prej Dali-se ne klasicizem e mandej ne surrealizem. Miqesia e tyre solli Sirena dhe karabinieri dhe Dy te dashuruar vriten nga nje thellenze. Lorca i ka kushtuar Ode per Salvador Dali, nje poezi e gjate per ta sjelle te gjithen, por nga ku po sjell disa vargje:

Nje trendafil ne kopshtin e larte ti deshiron
Nje rrote ne sintaksen e paster te hekurit.
Por strofa vazhdon:
Mali zhvishet lakuriq nga mjegulla impresioniste
Te grinjtat shohin permbi parmakun e fundit.

E vazhdon  duke folur per pikturen, shtetin, peshkataret, deri ku shkruan:
Oh Salvador Dali, prej zeri ngjyer boje ulliri!
Nuk lavdoj penelin tend te lekundshem te rinise
Ose ngjyrat e tua qe flirtojne me ngjyrat e kohes,
Por therras mallin tend te perjetesise se kufizuar.

Shpirt i paster, 
E shkruan plot strofa rresht per piktorin e tille, me nje nderfutje te atij trendafilit, ne kopshtin ku je ti, puro trendafil, trendafili i drejtpeshimit, gjithmone trendafili!
E perseri:
Oh Salvador Dali prej zeri ngjyer boje ulliri!
Une flas cfare personi yt dhe pikturat e tua me thone mua.
.
Per kete
Per ate

Por mbi te gjitha kendoj mendimin e perbashket
Qe na bashkon ne oret e errta dhe te arta.
Drita qe na err syte nuk eshte art,
Me pare eshte dashuri, miqesi, shpata te kryqezuara.

Not the picture you patiently trace,
But the breast of Theresa, she of sleepless skin,
The tight wounded curls of Mathilde the ungrateful,
Our friendship, painted bright as a game board.

Mos shih oren e ujit me krahe te membranta
As kosen e mrehte te alegorise.
Gjithnje ne ajer, ngjyej penelin tend
Para detit populluar me detare dhe anije.

Tek Ode per Salvador Dali, permenden sirenat, Minerva, Theresa, Mathilda, shume femra nese do ti drejtohej Salvadorit si i dashur. 
Permenden verëat, Bakusi i tyre (Dionisi per greket), ujrat e Sienes, kartat franceze, Katalonja, ato qe bejne burrat duke mbetur burra, dhe shume gjera burrerore, qe ndryshe nuk kishin pse te permblidheshin.
Permendet fort fjala MIQESI, pa ekuivoke, nderkohe qe strofa e fundit me fjalen alegori dhe thenien artistike te asaj qe thote populli, vreje punen pa keta ja kane ngene, me duket se deri ketu ka medyshje.

Por Lorca ka shkruar dhe per Uitmanin i cili me vargje e ka thene troc se ja ka qejfi seksin e vet, ndonse kur erdhi puna per botim, ju numeroi censoreve kalamajte.
E keshtu ata qe dyshojne, ata qe ju rritin cmimin veprave, ata te shoqates qe duan te shtojne radhet me personalitete, etj, etj, shkeputin nga konteksti e lidhin figura artistike me ngjarje me ca fije te ngaterruara dhe ne menyren me palogjike te mundeshme. 

Per mua Lorca (ndryshe nga Uitmani) nuk le as ne poezite e tjera vend per dyshim. Por kushedi, une atehere skisha lindur.

p.s. dalise i kam fotografuar nja dy ne metropolitan

----------


## FLOWER

Nje porte

Nje porte
nuk eshte nje porte
deri sa asnje i  vdekur
ska dale prej andej.
Trendafil me dy petale
qe era i hap dhe i mbyll

- Federiko Gacia Lorka 

----------


## FLOWER

Rruge				

Sa here qe themi
lamtumire,
krijojme nje mister.
Cdo dite qe iken
erreson 
palimsestin tone.

Sa here themi
lamtumire,
leme pakez nga vetja
ne rrjedhen e ftohte
te eres.

----------


## FLOWER

Lenesha(elegji)		Federico Garcia Lorka



Si kremtar i mbushur me deshira,
Ti ecen ne mbremjen e ndritshme, te kthjellet,
Me lekuren e zeshket ku nardi vyshket
Dhe ne veshtrimet e tua klith seksi.

Te goja jote duket melankolia
E pastertise se ftohte te vdekjes.
Ne kupen dionizake te barkut tend,
Nje merimange end nje pelhure shterpe,
Qe mbulon vendin ku slulezuan kurre
Trendafilat e gjalle qe nga puthjet lindin.
Ne duart e bardha, ti mban lemshin e endrrave
Qe vdiqen pergjithmone, ndersa shpirtin
Ta zhurit etja per te puthura te zjarrta,
Per nje dashuri nene bashke me vegime
Te largeta djepi, per nje vater te qete
Ku ti kaltrine e ninullave do te tirrje.

Po ta prekte trupin tend dashuria e fjetur,
Ceres, do te jepte kallinjte e tu te praruar.
Si virgjeresha, ti do te kishe mundesi
Te nxirrje nga gjinjte e tu nje Udhe Qumeshti.

Ti do te vyshkesh si nje lule manjolie.
Askush sdo ta puthe trupin tend plot afshe.
Floket e tu sdo te njohin ledhatime
Qe do ti dritheronin si tela harpe.

O grua e beshme, eben dhe jasemin,
Fryma jote ka freski lulesh qe sapo u hapen,
Afrodite me mantilje, ti me sjell ne mend
Veren e Malagas dhe kitaren.

O mjellme e zeshket qe noton ne nje liqen
Me lotuse te rritura, me vale te portokallta,
Me karafila te kuq, ku shkulma kundermon
Folete e roitura qe ti mban nen flatra,
Martire andaluze, grua e mbetur beronje,
Cjane puthjet e perflakura ti se di,
Puthjet e perziera me heshtje te thelle nate
Dhe me zhurmen e turbullt te ujit qe rri.
Rrathet e syve te zmadhohen perdite,
Floket e zinj pot e mbulohen me bore
Gjinjte e tu eremire po i humbasin konturet
Dhe po te kerruset shpina madheshtore.

O grua e perveluar, me pamje nene,
Shenmeri e dhimbjes qe te zemra jote
Ku sot e tutje smungullon asnje shprese,
Tere yjet e qiellit pa ane i mblodhe,
Ti je shembelltyre e nje Andaluzie
Qe vuan nga pasione te heshtura, te fuqishme,
Me fryme erashkash, ajo i perkund
Nen mantiljet qe mbeshtjellin gushen e hijshme
Te vashave ku ka fergellima gjaku e bore,
Te gervishura te kuqe qe lane shikimet.

Neper mjegullen e vjeshtes, ti ecen, virgjereshe,
Si Inesi, Sesilja dhe Klara e embel,
Bakante qe mund te hidhje valle
Me nje kurore lastari dhe rrushi te bere.

Pikellimi pa fund qe te rri pezull ne sy,
Na flet per jeten tende te rrenuar,
Per dekorin shkretan, per monotonine qe ndien,
Kur ne dritare sheh njerzit duke kaluar,
Kur degjon ne merzine e nje humbetire
Shiun qe bie ne rrugen e vjeter,
Ndersa nga larg, ulerima e kambanave
Vjen tek ti e mbytur, e lemeket.

Me kot e pergjon zhurimerimen e ajrit
Ku ste zuri veshi nje serenade asnjehere.
Ti ende pret prapa xhamave te tu
Chidherim i thelle qe zemren tat her,
Kur ndien ne veten e lodhur, te shteruar,
Pasionin e ri te nje vajze te re!

Trupi yt do te shkoje ne varr,
I pangasheryer kurre.
Do te mbije nje albe
Mbi dheun e murme.
Nga syte e tu do te dalin karafile te kuq,
Trendafila bore te bardhe-nga gjiri yt,
Por pikellimi yt i madh do te ngjitet kah qielli,
duke eklipsuar e plagosur tere yjte.

----------

bili99 (19-08-2018)

----------


## Diabolis

Madrigal veror

Gusht 1920
(Vega de Zujaira)

Bashko gojën tënde të kuqe me timen,
Oh Estrella ciganja!
Që nën diellin e artë të mesditës
Mollën të kafshoj.

Në ullishten e blertë në kodrinë,
Ndodhet një kala Moere
Me ngjyrat e mishit tënd fshatarak
Që shijon si mjaltë dhe agime.

Më jep, trupi yt i përcëlluar,
Ushqimin hyjnor
Që lulet ja japin zallit të qetë
Dhe yjet erës.

Pse më jepesh, dritë zeshkane?
Pse mi jep të gjitha
Dashurinë e seksit tënd të jargavantë
Dhe mërmërimën e gjoksit tënd?

Për fytyrën time të pikëlluar?
(Oh ikjet time të ngathta!)
Mbase të dha lëndime jeta ime,
Vyshkur në këngë?

Përse zgjodhe vajtimet time,
Dhe jo muskujt e djersitur
Të një bujku të Shën Kristoferit,
I ngadaltë në dashuri dhe bukurosh?

Një Danadë kënaqsish më je.
Silvanë femërore.
Puthjet e tua mbajnë erën
E grurit të pjekur në verë.

Mbyllmi me re sytë me këngën tënde.
Përhapi flokët e tua
Solemne si një pelerinë hijeje
Ndër lëndina.

Pikturomë me gojën e përgjakur
Një qiell dashurie,
Dhe në një sfond të mishtë violetin
Yll të dhimbjes.

Pegasin tim andaluzian kanë kapur
Sytë e tua të hapur;
Do të fluturojë, vetmitar ndër mendime
Kur ti shohë ata të vdekur.

Ndonëse nuk më dashuron të dashuroj,
Për shikimin tënd të vrenjtur
Si lauresha dashuron ditën e re
Vetëm për vesën.

Bashko gojën tënde të kuqe me timen,
Oh Estrella, vajza cigane!
Lërmë nën mesditën e ndritshme
Mollën ta mbaroj.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Poetika*

(Thene me goje G.D)

Cfare te te them per poezine? Cfare mund te them per keto re, per kete qiell? T'i shoh, t'i shoh, t'i shoh..... dhe kurrgje me teper. Ti do ta kuptosh se nje poet nuk mund te thote kurrgje per Poezine. T'ua leme kete detyre kritikeve dhe profesoreve. Mirepo as ti, as une, as kurrnje poet, nuk e dime c'eshte Poezia.

Ja tek eshte: veshtro. Une e mbaj zjarrin ne duart e mia. E kuptoj dhe punoj persosurisht me te, por nuk mund te flas per te pa letersi. Une i kuptoj te gjitha poetikat, mund te flisja per to, sikur te mos i nderroja bindjet cdo pese minuta. Mundet qe nje dite te ze te adhuroj poezine e keqe, ashtu sic cmendem (sic cmendemi) sot per muziken e keqe. Nje nate, do te djeg Partenonin, per ta rindertuar te nesermen, pa arritur kurre ta mbaroj.

Neper konferencat e mia, me ka takuar te flas per Poezine, por e vetmja gje, per te cilen nuk mund te flas fare, eshte poezia ime. Jo se nuk jam i vetedijshem per ate qe bej. Perkundrazi, nese shte e vertete se jam poet per hir te zotit ose te djallit - nuk eshte me pak e vertete se gjithashtu jam i tille fale teknikes, perpjekjeve dhe fale vetedijes se plote qe kam per nje vjershe.

F. G. Lorca

burrim: "Lorka, Poezi". Perktheu: Anton Papleka. Botimet Extra: 1997.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Madrigal*

Puthja ime qe nje shege
E hapur, e thelle,
Nje trendafil prej letre
Goja jote qe.

Ne sfond nje fushe me bore.

Duart e mia qene te hekurta
Per kudhrat e renda
Dhe trupi yt i lehte
Qe perendimi i nje kenge.

Ne sfond nje fushe me bore.

Ne kafken e madhe te qiellit,
Te bere vrima-vrima,
Si stalaktite varen
Te gjitha "te dua-t" e mia.

Ne sfond nje fushe me bore.

Endrrat e mia femijerore
Shtresa ndryshku kane zene,
Dhimbja ime spirale
E ka zhbiruar henen.

Ne sfond nje fushe me bore.

Tani le te behemi serioze,
Le t'i veme te marrin mesime
Dashurite dhe endrrat e mia
(Meza te vegjel pa sy.)

Ne sfond shtrihet nje fushe me bore.

burrim: "Lorka, Poezi". Perktheu: Anton Papleka. Botimet Extra: 1997.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Guaske*

Dikush me dha nje guaske.

Ne te kendon
nje det i madh sa bota
dhe uji zemren ma mbush
me peshqit e tij vocerrake,
te argjendte e te murrme.

Dikush me dha nje guaske.

________

burrim: "Lorka, Poezi". Perktheu: Anton Papleka. Botimet Extra: 1997.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Mengjes*

Dhe kenga e ujit
E perjetshme mbetet.

Eshte lengu i thellesive
Qe i pjek dritherat.
Eshte gjaku i poeteve
Qe shpirtin e perndan
Ne shtigjet e natyres.

C'harmoni derdh,
Kur gufon nga shkembi!
Ai shkon te njerezit
Me gurgullima te embla.

Ne mengjesin e qashter,
Oxhaket tym nxjerrin.
Fjollat e tyre jane krahe
Qe mbajne rete.

Midis shelgjesh, degjoje
Poemen e ujit,
Zog i vogel, pa flatra
Qe ne bar ka humbur!

Thahen, copetohen
Tere druret kengetare,
Shnderrohen ne fusha
Malet kryelarta.

Por kenga e ujit
E perjetshme mbetet.
Drite e kthyer ne kenge
Endrrash romantike,
Ai eshte qiellor,
I zhdervjellet, i fuqishem.
Eshte mjegull, trendafil
I mengjesit te perjetshem,
Mjalte hene qe kullon
Prej yjve te vdekur.
.........................

Ja perse dhe yjte
Ne valet e tij prehen,
Dhe Afrodita hyjnore
Nga gjiri i tij ka lere.
Kur ne pime uje,
Etje dashurie kemi.
Ai eshte dashuri e bute,
Qe rrjedh, qe s'thuhet me fjale.
Ai eshte gjaku i botes,
Histori e shpirtit te saj.

Ai ruan te fshehten
E gojes se njerezve,
Se ne te gjithe e puthim,
Per t'i shuar etjet,
Eshte rezervuar puthjesh
Buzesh te vdekura,
Vella i zemres sone,
Rob i perjetshem.
.........................

Kur shuajme etjen me te,
Ndryshojme per cudi:
Me femije behemi
Dhe pakez me te mire.
Brengat tona largohen,
Tere girlanda te vesuara.
Veshtrimet na humbasin
Ne vise te praruara.
C'lumturi perendie
Qe gjithkush te provoi!
O butesi e ujit,
Ku njeriu shpirtin freskon,
S'ka gje qe mund te matet
Me brigjet e tua te shenjta.
Kur pikellimi i zymte
Na ve flatrat e veta.

7 gusht 1918, Granade
________

burrim: "Lorka, Poezi". Perktheu: Anton Papleka. Botimet Extra: 1997.

----------

